# need help removing beadboard



## chipster (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this site and was wondering if anyone could tell me the best way to remove glued on beadboard that is on sides of wood cabinets...I want to reface the cabinets and need to remove the beadboard as it was installed incorrectly to begin with. Thanks for any suggestions you might have!!!!! Oh, BTW the beadboard is made is not made out of wood, but most likely partical board.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Getting it off without damaging the cabinet can be a challenge. If there is a loose edge, start there with a long wide putty knife, and sometimes a heat gun helps(low setting). Slowly work it with the heat and knife. Good luck.


----------

